# spreader settings



## thomas_77 (May 2, 2018)

Hi,I was wondering if anyone could give me an approximate setting for spreading uncoated kbg using an a.m. leonard or prizelawn spreader where the settings are designated with letters.I will be seeding a new lawn @3lb. per 1000 sq/ft.The closest i have come to a setting by cross reference is "J".Although i have not calibrated this seems to have a too large of an opening on the gate.I am thinking that someone out there has used one of these spreaders and could help me zero in on the proper setting.Thank You.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've never used either of those spreaders (much less even heard of them!). Your best bet is to weigh out the appropriate amount of seed for the area you're covering and then just set it low and walk around until it's all gone.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

chrismar said:


> I've never used either of those spreaders (much less even heard of them!). Your best bet is to weigh out the appropriate amount of seed for the area you're covering and then just set it low and walk around until it's all gone.


Agree with Chrismar. Even when I've had a spreader with listed settings I still find better more even coverage when weighing it out and then going over the yard in two directions at a lower setting. You can make adjustments as you go.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Those Prizelawn Spreaders are pretty sweet!

You are seeding an acre?


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

I would plan on getting your exercise. I routinely make about 3-4 passes when seeding and make small adjustments depending on how the first pass goes.

Settings are typically pretty inaccurate and best used for Milorganite and organics where a little extra won't hurt.


----------



## thomas_77 (May 2, 2018)

I will be seeding only 1/2 acre front lawn only.So far i have only used this spreader for fertilizing and barrier products never seed.Grass seed is expensive and i want to get it accurate with no waste.So,if i were to cut my hypothetical setting down into lets say a 1/4 of that rate and continue to make passes perpendicular until it is all gone assuming i have weighed it out correctly that should work well enough?My spreader is very well made and has worked great so far,however settings for this model are seldom listed on products.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That sounds good to me. If you start too open getting that seed off the ground would be near impossible. But at a lower setting you can see how it's coming out and make small adjustments from there. Are you going to be applying the seed with a starter fertilizer?


----------



## thomas_77 (May 2, 2018)

Yes i will be putting starter down after seeding.What if on my last pass i run empty before finishing,would this effect my final appearance?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Save a little seed in reserve in case you think some places are a little light. I applied my seed and starter fertilizer together as the fertilizer, being larger, seemed to act as a carrier for the smaller seeds and coverage looked very even when I was done.

Don't overthink it too much. If you make multiple passes in crossing directions you'll get good coverage. Just stop every once in awhile and look back to see how the coverage looks.


----------



## thomas_77 (May 2, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> If you make multiple passes in crossing directions you'll get good coverage


This is what I do, and I've never had any major issues.
I am also cautious when moving over Bumps/irregular surfaces in the lawn.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

This thread makes me realize something: I can't tell you how many times that I have been using a product for the first time and I say to myself, "I wish I knew what spreader setting other people used when applying this product."

True, making adjustments to dial in the perfect distribution isn't that difficult. But it can be a little tedious. I like being able to load up the hopper and get out there without second-guessing my settings.

Would there be any value in creating a thread with spreader settings for products. It would take forever to compile a thorough list (all settings would vary by spreader model/brand, product, and rate), but a collective pooling from forum members might make forever seem less eternal.
If nothing else, we would all have a log for our own settings (I usually write mine down, but end up losing the paper by the time another app is needed).

Thoughts?


----------

